# torrent client for java phones...



## ajooba215 (Jul 1, 2008)

hey fellas...is there a torrent client for java phones too?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Moving to the mobiles forums. On a sidenote, you guys seriously download torrents on a mobile phone?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 1, 2008)

on a symbian, there is a sort of a torrent client. For it to work properly, it should have an edge or 3g to get optimum speeds. On java, I don't think there exist any.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 1, 2008)

The symbian based is called sym torrent... For java i don't think any of there exist.. But worth googling if u need it badly.


----------



## hullap (Jul 1, 2008)

till u find a proper client u can maybe try *www.bitlet.org/


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 2, 2008)

u torrent for mobile . chek here
*thinkabdul.com/2007/07/26/µtorrent...uploads-downloads-from-mobile-device-browser/


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 2, 2008)

panacea_amc said:


> u torrent for mobile . chek here
> *thinkabdul.com/2007/07/26/µtorrent...uploads-downloads-from-mobile-device-browser/



Its not a torrent downloader..


----------



## hellgate (Jul 2, 2008)

afaik theres no torrent client for Java fones.


----------



## dhanusaud (Jul 2, 2008)

Stop googling, there is none for JAVA. For s60 there is client named sym torrent as already said by  Sumeet_naik.

@lucky_star
I get almost 17-24 kb speed on my s60, in system not a vast difference. . . .sometime it goes lil bit higher as well as lower.

I use sym tor on s60 when I badly need something if my system doesn't obeys me.


----------

